# Beaten up & Battered Corsa Turnaround



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Well this was the biggest task i've faced yet.... a young Photographer friend of ours wants to sell her car so asked if i'd do my best with it but warned me it was looking a bit sorry for itself...

SHE WAS NOT KIDDING!

The car had a scrape, dent, scratch or some sort of blemish on just about every single panel so it was going to be interesting.

Martin Adlem was over this morning and can vouch for the state of the Interior - I filled 2 carrier bags with stuff i found in the car not to mention Sim cards, Pens, chargers, CD's, MOT's, Service history, Charcoal, Money, Cigarette butts, dog hair like you wouldn't believe!

Anyway, here are some pics of what was facing me:



























































































So first up was to give it a good snow foam, and go round all the badges, plastic trim edges, vents and grills with some G101 and a brush





































Car was then rinsed off, then Washed using the 2BM with Zymol Auto-wash.



















It was then clayed and De-tarred using Tardis - here's just a few more pics of what sort of damage was now on show after it was washed.
































































Car was then rinsed down after claying and dried off with some Meg's Last Touch and a AB Fluffy Blue Towel



















Car was then taped up ready for polishing



















I started out with some AG SRP as it had worked really well on my mates Honda S2000 last week.

I did the Bonnet and it was working ok

Here's a 50/50 - Not great as it was Silver and i was trying to use the Sun as and when it appeared but you can sort of see the swirls on the left










It was never going to be good enough to get some of the scratches out so for the rest of the car i went to Sonus SFX-2 with some PO85RD, but found i needed to up it to an SFX-1 with S100 - This was working really well so i went over with that, and refined using 85RD with the SFX-2 pad. I wiped down each time with Menz final inspection and found the car looking much better.

Here's some pics after























































Ideally i could do with putting the before and after pics there, but a lot of the scratches have gone and the machine was working great!

I then waxed the whole car up with Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub - Left for 25 mins to cure and then buffed off, wiped down with Meg's Last Touch

Here are the finished shots


















































































Tyres all dressed with Meg's Hot Rims Tyre Spray, and Trim with Meg's Detailer




























Interior was honestly shocking, i used my Meg's Triple detailing brush, and large interior scrubbing brush with some G101. I hoovered it all out and then also treated the trim with Meg's Trim detailer.



















Thanks for reading, it was REALLY damn hard work - Started at 8:45 and finally finished to start packing up at 17:45 with only a 20 min break in the middle.

Helen was really pleased though and is now going to try and sell it without having to give it away!

Thanks in advance for any comments


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice turn around fella.:thumb::thumb:

Cracking finish.


----------



## J.T (May 6, 2006)

looks very good, good job , love the snow foam shots


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

sorted those scrapes out, that looks great, good work, hope you told her to look after the car properly!


----------



## lion_yo (May 10, 2009)

Top job fella, makes me want to buy a machine polish even more after seeing what it can acheive :thumb:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

That was a tough challenge, and a lot of correction achieved in just one day! Great stuff!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Scatty (Oct 1, 2010)

nice turn around mate, i take it she was very pleased ?? I used to have an old corsa !!


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Done a good job there - what did you do with the trim to sort it out before you dressed it with the Meg's?


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

johnnyguitar said:


> Done a good job there - what did you do with the trim to sort it out before you dressed it with the Meg's?


I just scrubbed it with some G101 to ge all the dirt off but bits of it were scuffed badly so not a lot I could do about that


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Excellent cheers


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Looks great, the results speak for themselves.


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

great work 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=178463


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

didnt fancy cleaning the seats? :lol:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Great work, hope you had a well deserved beer afterwards lol


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

ianFRST said:


> didnt fancy cleaning the seats? :lol:


I really tried but I don't have a wet vac so just sprayed G101 and gave them a scrub but even that wasn't effective enough, and I didn't want to completely soak them as she was coming to collect it too. They are still a lot cleaner then before I promise


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Anything else I could have used without a wet vac?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

vast improvement


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Brilliant turnaround fella! Was waiting for this to crop up on here. The pictures don't do it justice - it was truly minging!

Even after the wash it looked a million times better! When i left at 12 Nick was only just starting on the polishing but the after pics look awesome! Congrats fella :thumb:


----------



## johnnyquango (Aug 30, 2010)

thats a definite sell now, before the detail i dont think it would have got a second look, brilliant job..


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Cracking turnaround there :thumb:

Whne I was looking at some of the before shots I thought it was going to be an 8+ year old car and honestly Im shocked it was an '06! I guess that is what a car that has not been cleaned in 4 years looks like.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice one Nick, OCD it is then :lol:


----------



## BrianT (Jun 30, 2010)

crackin job fella , you've just cleaned and buffed a few hundred quid more to the cars value .. well done


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Awesome turnaround, you must of been cream crackered! :thumb:


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

I have to say that car was disgusting! An 06 plate as well  Some people just do not look after their cars.
Great job though.


----------



## salsheikh (Jul 5, 2010)

thats a really good job you have done for your friend. :thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

not bad


----------



## Bunji81 (Apr 28, 2010)

Awesome turnaround, the scuffs came out a real treat


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks people, she's got it up for sale now so wants to move it on quickly before she scrapes it again 

Just hope she treats her next car a bit better as this was seriously hard work!


----------



## outcastjack (Apr 20, 2009)

awsome work!
I cant belive the difference


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2010)

wow! that was in some state when u got it!!! nice turn around!


----------



## Maxym (Apr 27, 2007)

Looks like a different car. Terrific job, mate.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks guys - Looks like it'll be coming back soon.....

She's now hit a cyclist!!!

She said there's scratches on the bonnet and a big tyre mark on it so i think i may be getting the machine out again....


----------



## Dunkwho (Jan 23, 2009)

:lol:

... and you done so well. Which area does she live in, I want to make sure I steer clear. Doesn't need to be exact, town or county will be fine for avoidance.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow, cracking turnaround, started as a car I'd be ashamed be seen in and finished as a car you could be proud of.
Shame she's gone and bumped it again.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah i have asked her to call me whenever she's going out for a drive so I know to hide my car away and avoid driving!! 

The car really just needed some new Hub caps, a badge a bid a front wheel arch trim - then it would have been a great little runaround and cost next to nothing to sort out!

I really enjoyed doing it though, especially as the Garage looked at it and said it needed around £800 worth of bodywork!!


----------



## glendog74 (Jan 11, 2009)

Blimey - does she use walls and solid objects to brake with :lol:

Nice work and a great turnaround :thumb:


----------



## MLAM (Jan 21, 2009)

Just seen this,

Massive turn around on that car, did it ever come back to you after she hit the cyclist?

P.S - I know of someone called Helen and her car isn't in the best condition either


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Impressive turn around! Well done! :thumb:


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Good finish shame you don't face a wet vac


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Jeeeze, how long did it take to get a license for dumping toxic material 

Very sweet turnaround fella :thumb:


----------



## georgey2011 (Oct 24, 2011)

Women wind me up when it comes to cars, the only commitment they put into them is putting petrol in them, if they can do that they assume they will run forever!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

georgey2011 said:


> Women wind me up when it comes to cars, the only commitment they put into them is putting petrol in them, if they can do that they assume they will run forever!


*
*ahem**


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Make sure she sells it quick after this polish, or she'll keep coming back! I reckon it must've doubled in value after that days graft.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job fella and that was shocking


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Yay,someone got a spade for their birthday.
Looked a fun job on the Corsa,had it been used as a battering ram?


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Did you debadge it ?


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

georgey2011 said:


> Women wind me up when it comes to cars, the only commitment they put into them is putting petrol in them, if they can do that they assume they will run forever!


Thats a very sexist and blinkered comment actually!

I know alot of women that love their cars as much as we do on here, and take great pride and care in them, i know a few that wont even let their kids eat in the car!


----------



## Otter Smacker (Jun 19, 2012)

Wow! Never used machine polisher before, but after seeing those scratches disappear from the rear-passenger door, really makes me want to have a crack with one on my car.

Excellent work OP:thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

You've earned a drink out of that one chief. Nice work.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Awesome work my man.


----------



## david_pupu (Sep 19, 2011)

Damn that car is very neglected, nice job by the way


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow this got resurrected from the archives, almost 2 years ago now 

Thanks though!


----------

